# Any leg strength exercises for people with arm in a sling



## Stonechat (30 Oct 2016)

I have left arm in a sling for 4 - 6 weeks, I have been meaning to start some gym/strength work, now want something I can do with one arm in a sling?


----------



## ColinJ (30 Oct 2016)

Do a long walk very briskly, including up some hills?


----------



## S-Express (30 Oct 2016)

Should be able to do curls ok. Presses too if the angle is right.


----------



## jefmcg (30 Oct 2016)

Y


S-Express said:


> Presses too if the angle is right.


I think you could definitely do presses (assuming it's a pin loaded machine or someone adds the weight for you).

Also any body weight exercises; lunges, body weight squats, step ups and plyometrics - assuming your balance is good.


----------



## vickster (31 Oct 2016)

Exercise bike worked for me after shoulder surgery, although I didn't use the sling, I could rest against it.

And +1 to walking, I did lots as I wasn't permitted to drive for 8 weeks or cycle for 12.

Is your arm to be in a sling for the whole 6 weeks or just as needed for support or protection. If the former, get yourself set up with a good physio to work with after as your arm and shoulder will be as weak as a kitten and stiff as a board! Mine is my dominant arm which is probably worse still


----------



## Stonechat (31 Oct 2016)

Not currently a gym member. When still working, used gym at work. I had intended to start this winter. My idea was leg strength mainly. This injury has made me think I can at least do something while off the bike


----------



## Stonechat (31 Oct 2016)

I walk the dog twice a day, so at least getting that in


----------



## vickster (31 Oct 2016)

Stonechat said:


> I walk the dog twice a day, so at least getting that in


Take the dog somewhere hilly to work your muscles more, might be hard around Staines though!

Join a gym, you'll appreciate the machines for rehab, although not for a number of months (if it's a shoulder)


----------



## Stonechat (31 Oct 2016)

vickster said:


> Take the dog somewhere hilly to work your muscles more, might be hard around Staines though!
> 
> (if it's a shoulder)



Trouble is not driving. Being a cyclist I know all the hills.And Mrs S will take me places within reason, but not worth it for rotine dog walks.
there are a couple of gyms, Staines centre at Staines FC and Council Leisure Centre both walkable


----------



## vickster (31 Oct 2016)

Sounds like a plan. Just join one with a minimum contract length or no notice period. I pay £18 a month for mine

You can ramp up the slope on the treadmill for a bit more of a workout

Check with the Physio what's advisable. Did you have / are having surgery? If so also check with the surgeon

Let pain be your guide


----------



## S-Express (31 Oct 2016)

Dog walking or hill walking is not going to give you any increase in leg 'strength' though, although it will help with general fitness. Is it fitness you are after, or leg strength specifically?


----------



## ColinJ (31 Oct 2016)

S-Express said:


> Dog walking or hill walking is not going to give you any increase in leg 'strength' though, although it will help with general fitness. Is it fitness you are after, or leg strength specifically?


I had made the assumption that it was actually a subsitute for cycling, and therefore fitness, but I now think that Stonechat actually did mean 'strength'. 

I am not sure why anybody trains for strength since lack of leg strength is rarely a problem on or off the bike.

As for a lack of local hills ... use stairs as a substitute. For extra 'strength' training wear a rucksack filled with something heavy!


----------



## Crackle (31 Oct 2016)

You can use a turbo or do one legged squats which will be excellent for stabilising muscle groups as well. In fact you might find you can't do a one legged squat without holding something. You don't need to go too far down with a squat and you need to keep feet and knees in line so do look up the correct technique before you try.


----------



## vickster (31 Oct 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I had made the assumption that it was actually a subsitute for cycling, and therefore fitness, but I now think that Stonechat actually did mean 'strength'.
> 
> I am not sure why anybody trains for strength since lack of leg strength is rarely a problem on or off the bike.
> 
> As for a lack of local hills ... use stairs as a substitute. For extra 'strength' training wear a rucksack filled with something heavy!


I don't think carrying a heavy rucksack following presumably shoulder or arm surgery while wearing a sling would be advised by a surgeon or Physio 

Edit...posts by @Stonechat suggest sling is to allow a broken upper humerus to heal. Ouch


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Oct 2016)

The problem is, so many bits of the body are all work in concert* and you may discover that your arm is really needed in all sorts of exercises, even ones that you wouldn't expect. So it's a bit suck-it-and-see.

I found this when trying to recover strength in my leg after an operation, and having my leg in a brace for a prolonged period, while also having a damaged shoulder.

*For a technical analysis of this, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dem_Bones


----------



## Sharky (31 Oct 2016)

l wouldn't overly worry about a 4-6 weeks lay off. I've recovered from a broken ankle and two broken collar bones and what I found that when I returned to the bike, I was much more enthusiastic and disciplined and followed a consistent plan of rides and within about 4-6 weeks was back to my normal self.

A static turbo is essential for the first couple of sessions if there are any movement, flexibility or safety issues to get over first.

And this time of year is when a lot of cyclists will wind down for a few months any way, to re-charge the "batteries" and then will build up again in the new year. 

Wishing you a speedy recovery.
Keith


----------



## ColinJ (31 Oct 2016)

vickster said:


> I don't think carrying a heavy rucksack following presumably shoulder or arm surgery while wearing a sling would be advised by a surgeon or Physio


D'oh - that's why I didn't suggest it in my original post, but I forgot ... Okay, a heavy bum bag then!


----------

